# Seattle Old Bike Swap Meet, Sunday March 24, 2013



## sm2501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Seattle Old Bike Swap Meet, Sunday March 24, 2013, 25th Annual, held at Meridian Park Elementary School, 17377 Meridian Avenue N, Shoreline, WA. Hours: indoor setup at 8:00 am; Swap hours from 9:00 am to 2:00 pm, We have already pre-sold over half of the available indoor floor space and outdoor covered spaces, so we are on our way to another full house. Our venue also has unlimited areas for outdoor vending in the parking lot, so we will have room for you even after the covered spaces have sold. If you would like to vend and/or want more info please follow these links to the event website and the event email address. 
Saturday Pre-Event We are working on planning a riding and libation event with the Tacoma Skidkings this year. If you attend this event remember to bring training wheels if you think you will still be riding after the third watering hole stop.
Contact info: 
seattleoldbikeswap@gmail.com


https://sites.google.com/site/seattleoldbikeswap/


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking forward to this event!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2013)

Week and a half away, anyone from eastern Wahshington going?


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 13, 2013)

North Texas will be represented!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice! I will be there too.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2013)

What is the status of a ride on Saturday?


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 14, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> What is the status of a ride on Saturday?




  I'm glad you asked! Information on the Saturday ride has just come down to me from the Skidkings high command.

   Here are the specifics:

*PRE**-SWAP VINTAGE BICYCLE RIDE -SATURDAY MARCH 23[SUP]RD[/SUP]*
_HERE WE GO! LETS RIDE AGAIN ! MEET AT THE BROKEN SPOKE BAR SATURDAY MARCH 23RD AT 10:OO AM .MEET __AND__ GREET ,HAVE SOME BREWS __AND__ RIDE AT 11:15 AM ,RIDE TO OTHER __COOL__ PLACES ALONG THE WAY....SO LETS WELCOME THOSE RIDERS FROM OUT OF TOWN __AND__SHOW__ THEM SO COOLNESS AROUND T-TOWN .....

_BROKEN SPOKE 
1014 S MLK Jr Way,  Tacoma, Washington 98405

  You can PM members SKIDKINGVBC, Brownster69, or Vintage Velo for more info. 

*And, for the more sedentary* (or hill people milk intolerant) visitors, there will be some sort of Saturday gathering at Ron’s Colson Clubhouse in Shoreline. 

   You can PM your phone number to member Bluetarp if you want to be on the list for that phase of Seattle Old Bike Swap - 2013

  Lastly, if you are planning on camping in Marko’s back yard and waiting for the swap tsunami to reach you, PM Dave or Vince for the particulars.


----------



## Boris (Mar 14, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Lastly, if you are planning on camping in Marko’s back yard and waiting for the swap tsunami to reach you, PM Dave or Vince for the particulars.




Reserve your spot early and often. Free "I CAMPED AT MARKO'S" 5 gallon waste bucket with every reservation.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dang, two choices! Right turn or left turn?  Well last year we turned right so I guess we will turn left this year.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 14, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Dang, two choices! Right turn or left turn?  Well last year we turned right so I guess we will turn left this year.





  It is possible that an enterprising individual could take in at least part of both the Tacoma and Seattle pre-function events (provided they don’t over-milk in T-Town.) 

  Doing the Swap from Marko’s remote Portland location probably would preclude attending either of the above Saturday events but I know the free bucket will draw its share of swappers.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Accommodations*

Any of you out of towers are welcome to crash on the living room floor at my place. Just let me know you're coming. Mike 253-318-1008


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like we will try to make both Tacoma and Rons.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 18, 2013)

so whats the word on the garage hop. Im actually going to be there sat night so I would like to see some collections


----------



## Vintage Velo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Patrick*

You ought to ride with the Skidkings on saturday and You won't want to do nothing but do it again next year!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 18, 2013)

*Skidkings preswap ride*







rms37 said:


> i'm glad you asked! Information on the saturday ride has just come down to me from the skidkings high command.
> 
> Here are the specifics:
> 
> ...



should be a great time for those who show up- made a limited qty of the highly sought after hangtags for the ride ....
Lets ride !         See you on saturday .....gary j
                                                               skidkings vbc 
                                                               tacoma,wn


----------



## fatbike (Mar 18, 2013)

Holy smokes, this weekend sounds like it will be great! Jeff, I pm you.   I want to try and make the ride before Ron's. I'm heading up there via Amtrak, maybe I should jump out in Tacoma. How far is the train station from ride?


Derek


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 19, 2013)

im also considering riding the amtrak with bike,it arrives at 11:04 so i might have to catch up to the group,anyone got a phone number i could call to catch up to the group after i start pedaling? 

please feel free to pm me


----------



## Vintage Velo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Ride*

Derek and Hughseum, The train station is very close to downtown. # is in earlier post. See you guys there, VV


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks! see ya saturday


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 20, 2013)

*Vintage velo*



Vintage Velo said:


> Derek and Hughseum, The train station is very close to downtown. # is in earlier post. See you guys there, VV




Thanks Mike !

                               GMAN


----------



## Stony (Mar 20, 2013)

> Reserve your spot early and often. Free "I CAMPED AT MARKO'S" 5 gallon waste bucket with every reservation.




Can I sleep on the golf course? I could possibly sneak in a couple of holes before the authorities catch me.


As for the Amtrak being close to the Broken Spoke, it's about 10-12 blocks, all but 3 of them being a steep uphill climb to get there. 

I'm also sorry won't be attending the ride as I'm at a military show at the Olympic Air Museum. I'll see everyone Sunday at the swap meet though.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 20, 2013)

*pre swap ride*

The Skidkings rides are always fun, and entertaining as well. I think the ride should start a little later so the Amtrak guys can get shuttled to the start point. What do you say Prez.?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 20, 2013)

unless someone has a bike I can ride I wont be able to ride. So If there is anything going on besides that keep me in mind.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 20, 2013)

*faster miles per hour*



militarymonark said:


> unless someone has a bike I can ride I wont be able to ride. So If there is anything going on besides that keep me in mind.




......I surely would like to go on the ride; however i'll have a truck full of bike junk sooooo i'll see ya all at Ron's eh!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 20, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> unless someone has a bike I can ride I wont be able to ride. So If there is anything going on besides that keep me in mind.




I could bring a extra bike along if you don't mind riding a Schwinn. Looks like we will be heading to Ron's after the ride and will have a little extra room for a bike or two.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 20, 2013)

One more thing, where is a good place for breakfast?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 20, 2013)

*A young lass in arms*



rustyspoke66 said:


> I could bring a extra bike along if you don't mind riding a Schwinn. Looks like we will be heading to Ron's after the ride and will have a little extra room for a bike or two.




Hey Jeff...I have a 23 columbia along to ride,but my lady friend is well versed in schwinn...we shall sea eh!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 20, 2013)

sounds like a plan, let me run it by the wife to see if she wouldn't mind me going without her and the kids


----------



## Stony (Mar 20, 2013)

> One more thing, where is a good place for breakfast?




Alfred's makes a good breakfast. If you're coming in on the Amtrak, leave the parking lot, take a right and go about three blocks and Alfred's is on your left.

402 Puyallup Ave. (253) 627-5491


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cool, I think we will hit Alfreds before the ride. Thanks Stoney! So Bill does that mean your going on the ride or will we see you at Ron's?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 20, 2013)

*let the winged years fly by,,,,*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Cool, I think we will hit Alfreds before the ride. Thanks Stoney! So Bill does that mean your going on the ride or will we see you at Ron's?




      It all depends on time-time...i'll either be turning a wheel in Tacoma or drinking ale at Ron's with y'all..i won't be traveling alone...................................


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 20, 2013)

*skid king ride*

jeff/mark we will now meet at 11.00 am at broken spoke and yes alfreds is good for breakfast you have my cell if you need anything or else see you guys there . b ready for beers.......









rustyspoke66 said:


> Cool, I think we will hit Alfreds before the ride. Thanks Stoney! So Bill does that mean your going on the ride or will we see you at Ron's?


----------



## BlueTarp (Mar 21, 2013)

*Seattle Swap News – Saturday Pre-Function*


Hi, here is the latest Seattle OBS info. I am posting in two separate posts to keep things generally readable.

*Saturday Pre-functions*

*Tacoma*

It looks like the morning meet and ride plans are in place so I have nothing to add here, If you are planning on attending this event be sure you have a valid cell phone connection to someone in the group so you are on top of any last minute schedule changes. 

*Seattle*

*Dinner and Collection Crawl*

Because the northern events on Saturday are following those in Tacoma we have left the start times for our Seattle events purposefully loose 

The general plan is to meet for a dinner at about 6:30pm in the Seattle/Shoreline area (location and exact time to be decided) and visit Ron’s afterward. There is also potential for collection visits before or after dinner but coordination is still being worked out to achieve the best mix. If you would like to join the group for dinner or meet along the trail you will need to call Ron now to twist his arm to make plans or call him on Saturday to find out where and when to meet.

If you don’t have Ron’s phone number you can PM bluetarp and leave your phone number, I will pass that on to Ron for a return call.


----------



## BlueTarp (Mar 21, 2013)

*Seattle Swap News – Swap Meet Additions*


*Seattle Swap News – Swap Meet Additions!*

*Bike Corral:*

We will again feature an area for the placement of single bikes for sale by non-vendors. For a nominal fee you can park your bike and leave it to be sold by our swap staff. This area will be located in the Southwest corner of the room between Skid Row and my booth. If you have questions about placing a bike in the bike corral you can PM me at bluetarp with your questions. 

*The FREE! Bin:*

We all have things we would rather never see again and in the spirit of reaching a higher Karmic plane I will set an area aside (after all the vendors get set up) where you can place bikes and bike related items (sorry, we are not accepting used couches and appliances at this time) that are FREE! for the taking. 

The caveat is that you must clearly and individually label the items with both your name and the word “FREE!”. This insures your Karma points will not be incorrectly parceled out but more importantly, if no-one takes your item by 2pm, you will be responsible for chaining it back around your neck and dragging it off-site for final burial.

*And… Bike Show!*

We have saved room on the stage at the back of the room to display about a dozen bikes, If you have something special to show please bring it and we will place it (FREE!) behind the ropes for the general public to see the end product of our obsession.  This is meant as a place to show bikes that are NFS but if you have something special you want to place in the lineup that is for sale, a small placard saying so is fine. Items placed in the show area that are for sale will be considered part of the bike corral and charged the nominal fee. 

Again I can answer your questions about these topics or other general event questions either in this thread or PM’s I receive through bluetarp.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Mar 21, 2013)

*Can't make it !!*

I can't make it down this year.  Lot's of Canadians will be representing!  If any of you vendors happen to have a kickstand for a 1948 dx in rider condition, please let one of my fellow Vancouver Wheelmen purchase it from you on my behalf.  I don't need the sprague, but do need the post and a pin...

Thanks in advance!  Have a great show and rides! 

Cheers, Jamie.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 21, 2013)

Hobo Bill, hope to see you on the ride. I had a brief PM with another Caber Adam and he is hoping on Amtrak Saturday morning as I am. I will bring a rider. Finally making of your rides Tacoma, cannot wait. Than the dinner meet than Rons. Big day... I'm noticing between Iron Ranch and the Seattle Swap, there both becoming a two event. Nice! Jeff, I left you a VM. See you all there!

Im thanking everyone in advance for all the hospitality. Skidkings, Mike, Jeff, Phil, Ect...


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2013)

where and when is the ride? whats the exact schedule of events?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 22, 2013)

*Ride*



militarymonark said:


> where and when is the ride? whats the exact schedule of events?




Hello Military Mark ! Basic ride ....ride at around 12;15   ride to Hanks Tavern......ride to the Red Hot......ride to ?????  and back ......Hummmmm  ..........Re you coming to the ride?  

                                           Gary J 
                                            SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                            TACOMA,WN

HERE WE GO! LETS RIDE AGAIN ! MEET AT THE BROKEN SPOKE BAR SATURDAY MARCH 23RD AT 11:OO AM .MEET AND GREET ,HAVE SOME BREWS AND RIDE AT 12:15 PM ,RIDE TO OTHER COOL PLACES ALONG THE WAY....SO LETS WELCOME THOSE RIDERS FROM OUT OF TOWN AND SHOW THEM SO COOLNESS AROUND T-TOWN .....

BROKEN SPOKE 
1014 S MLK Jr Way, Tacoma, Washington 98405


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone have an extra bike I could ride?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 22, 2013)

*Extra bike*



militarymonark said:


> does anyone have an extra bike i could ride?




yep that would be me ...i will bring an extra bike .....

                                     Gary j


----------



## slick (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm really bummed that Karla and i can't make this. The Amtrak deal sounds like fun but i doubt they would make room for the big Shelby Elkhorn bars on the train?? When is Iron Ranch scheduled for since we obviously won't make this one?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Slick. Amtrak will definitely take the bighorns I'm sure. Iron ranch is around the 15th of Sept. Give or take a date. Always the 2nd Sunday... Looking at the calendar for this year it appears to be on the Sunday 15th of Sept.  As the date get closer you might want to verify it. There is a web site but at the moment I cannot figure it out right now, its late and just finished packing things for the swap meet weekend. Good night... see you Tacomans tomorrow.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm coming so please have an extra bike for me. Thanks this day is gonna be a blast!


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2013)

slick said:


> When is Iron Ranch scheduled for since we obviously won't make this one?




A couple years ago Phil accused me of trying to have the swap meet all to myself by mentioning the wrong date. To spare Derek the same fate, Iron Ranch falls on the third Saturday of each September, which is the 21st this year. But more on that later. Hopefully I got it right this time. I swear, the older you get.....


----------



## Stony (Mar 25, 2013)

Missed the ride on Saturday, but made the swap meet on Sunday. Met some members, so I got to put faces with names. Was there about an hour and sold my 41' Firestone Flying Ace, so it was a good day.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2013)

here is some pictures of the swap my 4 year old took 
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/cosmo9o/library/seattle swap 2013?page=1


----------

